# Breaking News! Department of Homeland Security....



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

July, 10 12:15 PM EST

Department of Homeland Security has raised its terror level today to Red.
Red is the highest level indicating a terror attack is about to occur in the next 7 days.

"We have solid evidence the BBS is getting ready to launch another bombardment" said Secretary Michael Chertoff

"We do not know exactly who is target but what we do know is they plan on using the new IRAM technology" Chertoff continued...

IRAM is a new method that terrorist groups are using in strikes against coalition forces in Iraq and it appears as the BBS has received that technology and plans to use it soon. IRAM stands for Improvised Rocket Assisted Munitions and they are propane tanks packed with hundreds of pounds of explosives and powered by 107mm rockets.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Good Luck, my house is safe tho. 


The rest of you guys better run.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

A BBS alert should max out at code Lavender.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Anton said:


> A BBS alert should max out at code Lavender.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: or hot pink!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Disturbing video of Acesfull, leader of the BBS, doing his victory dance was recently released by an unknown source:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

LMAO!!! thats funny as hell


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> LMAO!!! thats funny as hell


And yet...disturbing at the same time :lol:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

let him dance. What he doesn't know is I have a man inside.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

It is better than his avatar!!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I think the BBS has been hitting the hard stuff lately...


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I 'wonder' who the target is? :lol: :lol: 


Funny ass dance moves Chris!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

who said it was singular? :twisted:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> who said it was singular? :twisted:


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

George's security forces have increased PT in order to stay in top shape, to defend the Amish Mafia's headquarters...


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat: :biglaugh: 


CRider said:


> George's security forces have increased PT in order to stay in top shape, to defend the Amish Mafia's headquarters...


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Python said:


> :lolat: :biglaugh:
> 
> 
> CRider said:
> ...


Whatchu laughin at boy, you're much more likely to need good defenses from dancin man above than I am!!! :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Perhaps the BBS should attempt hypnotizing?


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Aces' cat getting ready for an epic battle in WoW:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat: 


CRider said:


> Aces' cat getting ready for an epic battle in WoW:


LMAO!!!!! :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Looks like some stocking up is needed in the Defense Department:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

More intel pics of Aces' cat playing WoW:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

^^^^^^^^no elf suit? :lol: :lol:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

IM A [email protected]@@[email protected]$


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Acesfull said:


> IM A [email protected]@@[email protected]$


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Do you guys have jobs??? :bowdown: Where they hell do you find the time??


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Honestly, I've got a boring job that allows me to post (obviously) quite a bit during the day. I'm more likely to be busy after I get out of work :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

There are days where I am swamped and there are days where I have to spend it on the phone... like today.. I usually post while someone explains to me what is wrong with their computer when I already know after two sentences, so I just post while pretending to listen


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> so I just post while pretending to listen


And that is why IT guys can never fix any F'n problems on computers!!!!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Python said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > so I just post while pretending to listen
> ...


_*WOW*_....


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

no, its just your IT guys are retarded.. i get stuff done. 90% of the time people have no idea what is wrong with their computer.. for instance the other day someone called me to tell me the internet was down, it turned out they didnt know how to check their email. how egotistical can someone be to think their email is the internet :lol:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Ok here is the real deal.

Listen to the entire thing.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

yeah someone posted that in another thread.. this IT guy is pretty retarded though, he took the user's word and just acted on it instead of asking him the right questions.... being an IT guy is like being a detective. I ask about 20 questions before coming to a conclusion.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm so glad I don't deal with end users anymore.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

damn...do we ALL work in IT?? :shock:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

nope!!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

I have an IST minor. But like most tech heads, learned it at home building systems and spending way too much time gaming (HL and CS).

I kid about the pwnage. Not all IT guys are crap. I have done some netadmin/HD work, its not easy. However, the crew we have supporting our telesales office is a JOKE. I get called to fix problems. The other day, I had to tell a HD guy about msconfig.............

The best Netadmins/HDs guys get it done behind the scenes. The fires are usually out BEFORE someone comes screaming that their email doesn't work. Its tuff being proactive in those roles, but some planning and a little foresight can go a long way.

1337 pwnage folks....

Time to go home and have some cigar pr0n!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I cant help it if when it pops up for them to change their password they just click cancel and the next day when they try to check their email their password doesnt work *shrug*

And this secretary called me today and wanted me to teach her how to use microsoft office... *sigh* I just wonder how some of these people get hired.

Oh yeah I'm not just the help desk, I also work on our NEC NEAX 2000, RF Equipment andddd am the IT project manager.... dont get me started on how much I get paid.. oh that reminds me I have to go put in a job app :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

:gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

yeah suck it :lol:
but you get paid more than me.. and.. and.. you're a teacher!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

you could do this for a little over $18.00 an hour.... but the question is, *COULD YOU???*










:lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

....you f**cking guys are great. Man I stumbled upon a good spot.

...btw, i r patch expert......


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I'll show you a before and after with a warehouse I just did.... the MDF looked like there was a spaghetti attack... 


anyways.. enough talk.. the bombs have been loaded..


Yes.. there is 3 of them.. :twisted:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> I'll show you a before and after with a warehouse I just did.... the MDF looked like there was a spaghetti attack...
> 
> anyways.. enough talk.. the bombs have been loaded..
> 
> Yes.. there is 3 of them.. :twisted:


*Nick,* its ON!!!!

I got Willow Grove AFB on the horn. They are gonna lockdown *Marysville* :twisted:


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

it better not be me.... or else :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

High Command has battened down the hatches, and has called general quarters.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

olsaltybastard said:


> High Command has battened down the hatches, and has called general quarters.


This is DEFCON 4 action for sure. Counter-Offensive is in place. DEFCON 5 isnt far off....


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

defcon5 ..oh puhlease...these guys are amateurs. oke:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

It's so fun watchin the newby's run for cover as the rounds stop droppin 8)


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

CRider said:


> It's so fun watchin the newby's run for cover as the rounds stop droppin 8)


I ain't running....yet :smile:

Besides....I got solid troops watching Radar......


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

randomhero1090 said:


> CRider said:
> 
> 
> > It's so fun watchin the newby's run for cover as the rounds stop droppin 8)
> ...


and like that, your radar has been JAMMED!!!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Random, you remind me of Nick when he first joined up here. Running his mouth, messing with the Veterans, etc.... So, this is what happened to him Nick got his ass kicked!! (not a RickRoll)
So what is HE going to do to you? :twisted:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

:lol: That's right, I forgot about that bombing! Hehehe, this is gonna be fun to watch...


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yikes... That some serious damage. Like always, probably bit off more then I can chew 8)

Might need to call in some reinforcements....


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> Random, you remind me of Nick when he first joined up here. Running his mouth, messing with the Veterans, etc.... So, this is what happened to him Nick got his ass kicked!! (not a RickRoll)
> So what is HE going to do to you? :twisted:


I may have ran my mouth but i've backed it up so far... and im still on a NICK roll.. hahah! that reminds me I have to go to the post office and send out 3 care packages to fellow BOTL :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> Whitefish said:
> 
> 
> > Random, you remind me of Nick when he first joined up here. Running his mouth, messing with the Veterans, etc.... So, this is what happened to him Nick got his ass kicked!! (not a RickRoll)
> ...


I gave you credit...so what are you going to do to Random?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I sent you the pic txt last night of the bomb stuff going out.. One lucky BOTL ISSSSSS getting a little something something dropshipped to him in addition tho :lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Over? Did you say "over"? Nothing is over until we decide it is! Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? Hell no!*


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

hahah Random, that is actually Whitefish's ringtone/text notification on his phone.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> hahah Random, that is actually Whitefish's ringtone/text notification on his phone.


Ok, that's awesome :!:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

randomhero1090 said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > hahah Random, that is actually Whitefish's ringtone/text notification on his phone.
> ...


Yep....I am AWESOME!!!!!! :dude:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

This is awesome...


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

LAVENDER ALERT!!! LAVENDER ALERT!!!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

This is awesome....


----------

